# Hello from South Carolina



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome! I can assure you that you are correct about it being a learning adventure, but it is a fun and fulfilling one IMO. My profession is on the other side of trucking.....being the mechanic, been doing so for almost 30 years. Again Welcome!!


----------



## VolunteerK9 (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome but one important question..are you a Gamecock or a Tiger fan?


----------



## pemiller (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi from Gilbert, SC. This is my first year, if all goes well I will get my bees on 10 April.


----------



## ilovdieselsmoke (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome, glad to find such an interesting group forum. Wish the computer age had come about sooner for many of us. It makes life a little easier without depending so much on the school of hard knocks as our first learning tool.. 
*OK, guess I'll have to say a Gamecocks fan!!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

GO TIGERS!!!!!

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome ILDS!


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome Dieselsmoke im in Myrtle Beach, where is Hardeeville i have heard of it but cant place it?


----------



## ilovdieselsmoke (Feb 3, 2013)

sfisher said:


> Welcome Dieselsmoke im in Myrtle Beach, where is Hardeeville i have heard of it but cant place it?


Just across the state line north of Savannah,GA-west of Hilton Head Island, SC..


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome!
I miss yellow grits and gravy!


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

sfisher said:


> Welcome Dieselsmoke im in Myrtle Beach, where is Hardeeville i have heard of it but cant place it?


I was just near MB to check my hives earlier this week, looks like the maple is flowing, how about for you?


----------



## ilovdieselsmoke (Feb 3, 2013)

Mbeck said:


> Welcome!
> I miss yellow grits and gravy!


Green grits on St. Patrick's day.. A lot of Irish across the river


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

It's a fun town with good food. How long do you think it will take you before you start thinking about putting together a load of bees and going to almonds? If they are your hives are you exempt for keeping a log book etc?

Papar,
Where were you? Maples by the coast where producing but inland in my neighborhood I saw a couple that didnt seem to be there yet.


----------



## fhlowrimore (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

My Maples started 3 weels ago. Where do you have hives near Myrtle Beach at?


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

sfisher said:


> My Maples started 3 weels ago. Where do you have hives near Myrtle Beach at?


It did look like they've been working the maple for a while, found some nice burr comb to snack on. I'm near the Conway area


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I went into a couple of hives today, I had one hive that was drawing out 2 frames of comb.


----------



## ilovdieselsmoke (Feb 3, 2013)

Mbeck said:


> It's a fun town with good food. How long do you think it will take you before you start thinking about putting together a load of bees and going to almonds? If they are your hives are you exempt for keeping a log book etc?
> 
> Papar,
> Where were you? Maples by the coast where producing but inland in my neighborhood I saw a couple that didnt seem to be there yet.



OK, hope this link helps - Yes I keep logs,don't need the extra hassle.. Public service,DOT,FMCSA boyz hold all the cards & get paid to attend Kangaroo court, I don't (it's all about money anyway, safety? yeah right!! I got passed yesterday by pops who was running maybe 80mph with grandma in an MCI converted 42 foot bus/camper rig pulling a BMW on 20 foot trailer with golf-cart. I saw him later at the rest area in GA , must have been pushing not a day over 90 give or take a year? Camper tags,camper insurance, auto license, sheeeese!! Can't fight city hall! Here's the link ,,, http://www.truckline.com/Federation/Conferences/AFTC/Documents/Safe%20Trucking%20Guide.pdf


----------



## Scottsman (May 1, 2011)

Welcome, it's a great forum, and if you want a diverse collection of bee keeping philosophy, you'll find it here.


----------

